# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2015



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 07:38)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2015 às 13:24)

Boas tardes,

A reportar das terras algarvias , estou na Quarteira - Loulé.

Dados atuais 26,6ºC com 55% de humidade.
Vento fraco de ESE / SE.

A mínima não foi tropical , 18,4ºC registada na estação do Wunderground mais próxima.

Vistas daqui


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 18:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vistas daqui



 ahh... o azul turquesa algarvio... 

O que será isto? : 





> Previsão para 2ª feira, 3.agosto.2015
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro e na região Sul.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A mínima não foi tropical , 18,4ºC registada na estação do Wunderground mais próxima.



Esta noite não deves escapar. 

25ºC em Faro, tempo agravável.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> A reportar das terras algarvias , estou na Quarteira - Loulé.
> 
> ...



Boa foto 

Muita monotonia para esses lados. Sem ondas para surfar, pouco vento para kitesurf. Nada melhor que o Norte do país, mergulhar em ondas é bem melhor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2015 às 22:54)

Boas,

Noite quente por aqui , o AURIOL marca *25,8ºC. *O vento está de *NW / NNW

Extremos: *
Máxima *28.2**°C *
Mínima* 18.4°C *

Fotos tiradas ao poente:


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite mais fresca.

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC

Tavira, teve máxima de 33.9ºC e mínima 19.2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Boas,

Hoje mais quente que ontem, a noite já foi tropical

Registo agora *30,5ºC* , a humidade ronda os *55 / 60%
*
Vento de Leste / SE por vezes moderado 

Minima foi de* 22,2ºC*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa - 35,6ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 36,0ºC
Amareleja - 36,9ºC
Mértola - 35,4ºC
Moura - 35,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2015 às 15:29)

junho - 14
julho - 24 
agosto - 2

40 noites tropicais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Agreste disse:


> agosto - 2



A mínima no dia 1 ainda conseguiu ser tropical?


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

Em Faro não.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira, o dia foi de sol com algumas nuvens altas que apareceram de ESE, a meio da manhã mas que se dissiparam logo aseguir ao almoço .

Agora sigo com *26,6ºC* 

Vento que virou para Quadrante Norte / NNE pouco antes das 22h , fez diminuir bruscamente a humidade.

*Extremos ( ontem) :*
Máxima *31,7ºC*
Mínima *22,2ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Noite quente e com humidade alta, que aumentou com a rotação do vento para ESE.

Mínima de *22,9ºC*

Agora *24ºC* com humidade a rondar os *85/90%* e vento moderado de *ESE
*
Ao nascer do Sol apenas estava uma barra de nuvens baixas no horizont marítimo, agora o céu começa a ficar coberto de nuvens vindas de leste.


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, com algumas abertas, não há nada de chuva, mas estão 22ºC super abafados.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2015 às 18:52)

Bom...estive no Algarve este fim de semana e só posso dizer uma coisa a seca já passou para lá de extrema...figueiras e alfarrobeiras em esforço terrível muitas amareladas e a perder a folha e ainda só estamos no inicio de Agosto. No barrocal parece que passou fogo tal é o estado da vegetação.
Posto isto só espero que a chuva não tarde em chegar!

De resto mais do mesmo...noite de Sexta para Sábado até esteve agradável e o próprio dia de Sábado. A noite de Sábado já foi algo quente e depois Domingo parecia o forno. Temperatura quase sempre a rondar os 34ºc/35ºc e alguma humidade a fazer disparar a sensação de calor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2015 às 19:44)

Boas,

Aqui céu bastante nublado com nevoeiro a entrar de *SE.*
Dia mais fresco mas com bastante humidade no ar

*Extremos *
Máxima *26,6ºC*
Mínima *22,3ºC *

Agora registo *23,7ºC *com cerca de *90% *de humidade. 
Tempo abafado, humidex alto.

Nevoeiro apenas no Sotavento algarvio :






Poente de ontem com alguma poeira Saara presente








Visível uma mancha solar e também um contorno do sol a verde


----------



## vamm (3 Ago 2015 às 20:52)

Quando vim do trabalho, pelas 17h30 era possível ver algumas "torres" a N/NE. Sabem onde era? Não vi nada no radar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui céu bastante nublado com nevoeiro a entrar de *SE.*
> Dia mais fresco mas com bastante humidade no ar
> ...



João, este tempo é a tua praia, lá no norte é bastante habitual.  Nevoeiro e tal, não é todos os dias que se tem nevoeiro por estas bandas. 

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC 
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> João, este tempo é a tua praia, lá no norte é bastante habitual.  Nevoeiro e tal, não é todos os dias que se tem nevoeiro por estas bandas.



É verdade!   Não me lembro do Algarve em agosto com o nevoeiro de hoje

Reparei que os automóveis que estavam debaixo de palmeiras estavam todos molhados.

A mínima aqui ainda se alterou , baixou para os *20,4ºC *pouco depois das 21h.
*
Extremos *
Máxima* 26,6ºC*
Mínima* 20,4ºC 
*
Foto de ontem de manhã (Dia 3)








Às 15:24h, nevoeiro quase cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida , a bandeira na praia ficou Vermelha nesta altura .


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 00:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem com alguma poeira Saara presente



 espectáculo de fotos!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Visível uma mancha solar e também um contorno do sol a verde



 precisamente, esse verde é um efeito semelhante ao do raio verde do ocaso. A mancha é a 2394, bem grande mas parece não apresentar risco de erupções fortes, segundo o http://spaceweather.com/



Spoiler: off-topic: Manchas solares dia 3



http://spaceweather.com/images2015/03aug15/hmi1898.gif?PHPSESSID=78q0uhp2nblt096qok472n73l7





vamm disse:


> Quando vim do trabalho, pelas 17h30 era possível ver algumas "torres" a N/NE. Sabem onde era? Não vi nada no radar.



 isso é intrigante, nem no radar nem na imagem de satélite se vê algo que pudesse ser uma torre convectiva. Via-se mesmo a torre toda ou apenas algo que poderia parecer o topo de uma torre (altocumulus por vezes têm esse aspecto)?


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2015 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo de fotos!
> precisamente, esse verde é um efeito semelhante ao do raio verde do ocaso. A mancha é a 2394, bem grande mas parece não apresentar risco de erupções fortes, segundo o http://spaceweather.com/



Obrigado! Agradeço o link desse site , desconhecia por completo 

Poente de ontem ( dia 3 ) , com nevoeiro já em fase de dissipação.
Imagem satélite às 20h





*20:18h*



*20:20h*



*20:23h*


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Ago 2015 às 03:18)

Boa noite, tenho umas fotos que fui tirando na viagem de regresso do Algarve dessas nuvens do interior Alentejano.
As imagens foram captadas dentro do carro em andamento...


----------



## vamm (4 Ago 2015 às 12:34)

StormRic disse:


> isso é intrigante, nem no radar nem na imagem de satélite se vê algo que pudesse ser uma torre convectiva. Via-se mesmo a torre toda ou apenas algo que poderia parecer o topo de uma torre (altocumulus por vezes têm esse aspecto)?





Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite, tenho umas fotos que fui tirando na viagem de regresso do Algarve dessas nuvens do interior Alentejano.
> As imagens foram captadas dentro do carro em andamento...



É mesmo isto, @StormRic


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite, tenho umas fotos que fui tirando na viagem de regresso do Algarve dessas nuvens do interior Alentejano.





vamm disse:


> É mesmo isto, @StormRic



As fotos estão óptimas! São _cumulus mediocris_, quase chegam ser _congestus_, portanto é uma convecção muito limitada abaixo dos 3-4 Km no máximo, não se pode falar de torres como costumamos associar a células precursoras de _cumulonimbus_.  Por isso não havia registo de radar significativo e em imagem de satélite no infravermelho não passavam do cinzento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2015 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma noite e início de manhã com nevoeiro, o nevoeiro desapareceu e o céu tornou-se limpo.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
actual: 26.8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

Boas,

Aqui por Quarteira, o dia também começou com nevoeiro que durou até às 10h da manhã

Depois o céu tornou-se limpo , o vento que estava de *ESE* foi rodando para *Sul* até ficar de *SW / W *durante a tarde.

Já depois das 18h começou a virar para *WNW / NW*.

*Extremos *
Máxima* 28,8ºC*
Mínima* 19,0ºC*

Agora sigo com *26,9ºC* com humidade a rondar os* 40/50%* e vento de *NNW* moderado com rajadas.

Fotos do nevoeiro , já depois das 10h levado pelo vento de leste para as praias de Vilamoura e Olhos de Água ( Também deve ter chegado a Albufeira) :









Hora de Almoço , mar calmo e vento a virar para *WSW* ainda estava fraco:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2015 às 05:37)

*13,5ºC*.  20,1ºC na serra, inversão forte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2015 às 07:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> *13,5ºC*.  20,1ºC na serra, inversão forte.



Brutal !
Às 6h da manhã a diferença ainda era mais acentuada ( *12ºC* na Cidade e *21ºC* na Serra ) .

Gráficos da temperatura e humidade das duas estações :


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia! Madrugada fresquinha.  Ás 7H da manhã tive de vestir um casaco para vir à rua.
Não sei qual foi a temperatura mínima, mas por agora (9h20m) estão *+18ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2015 às 11:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal !
> Às 6h da manhã a diferença ainda era mais acentuada ( *12ºC* na Cidade e *21ºC* na Serra ) .
> 
> Gráficos da temperatura e humidade das duas estações :


é realmente incrível! diferença de 9ºc com cotas bastantes distintas uma bem mais " alta" e outra mais " baixa", o vento a ter aqui muito efeito, recordo-me aqui á uns meses de muito nevoeiro e frio em Portalegre e a serra estar com o céu limpo e temperaturas relativamente agradáveis. Esta serra é uma caixinha de surpresas


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2015 às 13:21)

Boas tardes,

Céu completamente limpo. 
Minima de *21,5ºC* ao nascer do sol.

Agora *27,3ºC* com cerca de *40/45% *de humidade.
O vento está muito fraco quase brisa de Sul ou SSW

Temperaturas a esta hora no Algarve


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2015 às 13:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto de ontem de manhã (Dia 3)





Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem ( dia 3 ) , com nevoeiro já em fase de dissipação.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos do nevoeiro , já depois das 10h levado pelo vento



Excelente cobertura fotográfica, com qualidade e arte! Aquela foto do poente no nevoeiro às 20:20h é fabulosa!


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2015 às 14:44)

estes primeiros 5 dias de agosto já os podemos considerar de um verão normal... temperaturas que permitem respirar durante a noite e apenas 1 noite tropical (dia 2).

Hoje da praia de Faro avistei o início de um incêndio, nas proximidades de São Brás... rapidamente o fumo desapareceu.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2015 às 15:43)

Os meus familiares da Aldeia das Açoteias/Praia da Falésia relatam também vários dias de nevoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Agreste disse:


> estes primeiros 5 dias de agosto já os podemos considerar de um verão normal... temperaturas que permitem respirar durante a noite e apenas 1 noite tropical (dia 2).
> 
> Hoje da praia de Faro avistei o início de um incêndio, nas proximidades de São Brás... rapidamente o fumo desapareceu.



A coluna de fumo devia ser do incêndio junto à Praia da Falésia. 

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=1&did=195474

Mas, também fiquei algo intrigado, com o local já que por volta das 18 horas, era visível uma coluna de fumo na direcção de São Brás  na estrada do nó de Faro, que agora para vir para Olhão vai dar-se uma volta jeitosa.  em vez de pavimentarem a estrada à noite, às 18 horas é que causam o caos à saída de Faro para Olhão.

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC

  Olha, o IPMA acordou colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo, para o dia 7 e 8 devido às temperaturas elevadas, se calhar reclamar surtiu efeito.  De facto, dia 7 e 8, vão ser dias de autêntica tostadeira por estas terras, não descartando a hipótese de a temperatura se aproximar dos 40ºC, o AEMET coloca 39ºC para Ayamonte.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A coluna de fumo devia ser do incêndio junto à Praia da Falésia.
> 
> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=1&did=195474
> 
> ...


Poderá ser a despedida das altas temperaturas??....eu quero acreditar que sim....a ver se a partir de dia 15 aparece alguma cut-off que traga chuva de jeito. Este ano está mesmo a jeito para ter um mês de Agosto chuvoso Ainda recordo Agosto de 2006... foi um espetáculo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2015 às 21:50)

Boas,

Pelas 16:30h começei a ver umas nuvens de fumo para Vilamoura, ouvi dizer que estavam carros a arder num terreno seco.

Fotos que encontrei








*Extremos *
Máxima *30,7ºC*
Mínima *21,5ºC



StormRic disse:



			Excelente cobertura fotográfica, com qualidade e arte! Aquela foto do poente no nevoeiro às 20:20h é fabulosa! 

Clique para expandir...

Obrigado
*


----------



## trovoadas (5 Ago 2015 às 22:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olha, o IPMA acordou colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo, para o dia 7 e 8 devido às temperaturas elevadas, se calhar reclamar surtiu efeito.  De facto, dia 7 e 8, vão ser dias de autêntica tostadeira por estas terras, não descartando a hipótese de a temperatura se aproximar dos 40ºC, o AEMET coloca 39ºC para Ayamonte.



A mim parece-me mais que é por causa de grande parte da população estar deslocada. Mas ninguém se deve chatear muito. Com a praia e a piscina à porta... coitados é daqueles que tem de trabalhar sem ar concionado ou outros meios de refresco.
Já tivemos muitos dias de 37ºc ou mais e sem avisos, não são esses dias que vão fazer a diferença.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2015 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A coluna de fumo devia ser do incêndio junto à Praia da Falésia.



Não, foi antes das 10h da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 00:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que encontrei



O estado de secura dos terrenos e vegetação este ano é dos piores de sempre! Não só pela falta de chuva mas sobretudo pelas temperaturas.
Estas imagens impressionam pela localização, claro. Consegues saber qual é a fonte?
O alerta deste incêndio foi dado às 15:39, pelas 22:45 estava em vigilância.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite,

A noite segue ainda bem quente com vento de NNW / Norte fraco.

Atuais *26,1ºC* com cerca de *40%* de humidade.

Pelas previsões amanhã vai aquecer bem.

Fotos desta manhã








Ao final da tarde um bonito veleiro ,velejava nas águas calmas 




Pouco depois do poente, nuvem do incêndio de São Marcos da Serra


----------



## vamm (6 Ago 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
Para quem ouve no jornal da manhã _vai ser um dia de verão, com céu limpo em todo o país, e as temperaturas voltaram a subir, _a perspectiva matinal não corresponde a isso. Até porque é uma manhã com muitas nuvens e virgas por todo o lado.
Fiz uma pequena foto-reportagem desde Relíquias até ao Cercal/Ribeira da Azenha:

Relíquias





Colos









Vista para Relíquias





Depois do Cercal





Ribeira da Azenha















Basicamente é tudo isto:


----------



## sielwolf (6 Ago 2015 às 09:47)

Aguaceiro fraco em Portimão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2015 às 11:04)

Boas,

Esta manhã também tirei algumas fotos ao céu, mais logo vou tentar por aqui.

Deixo agora uma que tirei com o telemóvel esta manhã pouco antes das 7h






Hoje o dia está a ser passado na Ria formosa, ilha da fuseta


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2015 às 11:40)

Manhã com alguma instabilidade atmosférica na região sul, com períodos de céu muito nublado e incipientes núcleos convectivos dispersos. Algumas bandas de precipitação sem provavelmente atingirem o solo. Situação já ontem prevista no GFS e que se deverá repetir para o dia de amanhã.

Fotografia às 11h30 (sueste/leste de Estremoz):


----------



## aoc36 (6 Ago 2015 às 12:54)

Hoje por volta das 7 em Albufeira


----------



## actioman (6 Ago 2015 às 13:02)

Por aqui também algumas virgas durante a manhã











Neste momento 32,5ºC.

A mínima da madrugada foi de 16,5ºC pelas 6h45.

Belas imagens que aqui tens deixado João Paulo!


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2015 às 13:19)

aoc36 disse:


> Hoje por volta das 7 em Albufeira


  Espectaculares essas virgas com tons laranjas e direito a arco-íris, muito obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## aoc36 (6 Ago 2015 às 14:39)

Na altura estava ameaçador....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Ago 2015 às 15:43)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tempo agoniante... Humidade, calor e poeira... Sensação térmica muito desagradável ( isto claro, do ponto de vista de quem está a trabalhar  )

Céu muito nublado, e o levante a querer forçar a entrada, que só estava prevista para amanha / sábado. Espero que traga ondulação, pois estou a necessitar de apanhar umas ondas!!

Autentico 'tempo de trovoada'

Grandes fotos aoc36 e actioman !!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 15:56)

vamm disse:


> Fiz uma pequena foto-reportagem desde Relíquias até ao Cercal/Ribeira da Azenha:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta manhã também tirei algumas fotos ao céu, mais logo vou tentar por aqui.
> 
> Deixo agora uma que tirei com o telemóvel esta manhã pouco antes das 7h





Gerofil disse:


> Fotografia às 11h30 (sueste/leste de Estremoz):





aoc36 disse:


> Hoje por volta das 7 em Albufeira





actioman disse:


> Por aqui também algumas virgas durante a manhã



 espectaculares fotos!

Não será alheio ao aspecto cénico e colorido a invasão de poeiras do Sahara nos níveis médios (fraca concentração à superfície).
Imagens obtidas às 13:15 (metade esquerda) e 11:35 (direita), satélite Terra:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2015 às 17:28)

EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

Gerofil disse:


> EOSDIS Worldview



 esta já é a imagem do Aqua às 15h50 locais. Penso que a nuvem de poeira não entrará por hoje mais a norte do que o Alentejo. Talvez dê um poente interessante.
Amanhã de manhã virá de sudoeste, que é a direcção de onde vem esta massa de poeira, uma área mais densa que entrará pelo barlavento. No entanto, friso novamente, não há concentração significativa à superfície, logo sem risco para a saúde.
http://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-sconc?date=2015080548


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

o contraste entre o pó e o céu limpo impressiona. O céu está cinzento, parece até que vai chover.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

Tirem ai umas fotos ao céu 

*Extremos do dia :

T.Máx : 33.2ºC
T.Mín : 15.5ºC*

*T.Actual : 29.4ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Ago 2015 às 19:29)

Brunomc disse:


> Tirem ai umas fotos ao céu
> 
> *Extremos do dia :
> 
> ...



Vê-se tudo a'castanho' e branco!!!  

Formação de cumulos de evolução... Nunca vi um bolão tão denso de poeiras  ... O sat está brutal....


----------



## Brunomc (6 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Vê-se tudo a'castanho' e branco!!!
> 
> Formação de cumulos de evolução... Nunca vi um bolão tão denso de poeiras  ... O sat está brutal....



Sim é muita poeira..lol
Gostava de estar no Algarve para observar de perto


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Já temos barro em Faro... um pequeno aguaceiro de lama.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e muita muita muita poeira, que torna o ar seco e quase irrespirável e quem sofre de sensibilidade nos olhos está mesmo terrível, não fosse os óculos de sol nem os olhos conseguia abrir. 

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## MikeCT (6 Ago 2015 às 22:34)

São 22:30 e estão 31,4ºC em Faro (cidade)..tem vindo a subir na ultima hora.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> muita muita muita poeira, que torna o ar seco e quase irrespirável e quem sofre de sensibilidade nos olhos está mesmo terrível,



Será mesmo da poeira sahariana ou de condições locais de pó, pólen ou poluentes? Talvez haja é um efeito de difusão da radiação solar intensa, daí a necessidade de óculos escuros, porque o ar não esteve assim tão seco. Faro por exemplo, no pico horário de temperatura às 18h tinha 42% para 29,6ºC e Vila Real de S.António quando entre as 12h e as 13h esteve nos 31,9ºC (ou mais) a humidade andava nos 22%.
O índice de calor mais elevado do que a própria temperatura do ar mostra que a humidade era elevada:






Os modelos de previsão de concentração de poeiras à superfície não davam quaisquer valores significativos, inferiores a 10 microgramas por metro cúbico, bem abaixo do limite considerado saudável de 50.




Já a carga total, em todos os níveis, era significativa (e vai aumentar amanhã):


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

StormRic disse:


> Os modelos de previsão de concentração de poeiras à superfície não davam quaisquer valores significativos, inferiores a 10 microgramas por metro cúbico, bem abaixo do limite considerado saudável de 50.



Modelos. Nem sempre correspondem à realidade...


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Ago 2015 às 23:12)

MikeCT disse:


> São 22:30 e estão 31,4ºC em Faro (cidade)..tem vindo a subir na ultima hora.



Passei em Faro pelas 21:30h e o termómetro do carro registava *30ºC*

Depois de entrar na A22 em direção Quarteira , pouco depois de Guilhim ( Zona dos Parques de descanso A22) cheguei a ter *32ºC (21:50h) * o vento estava forte e muito quente  

Mapa:





Aqui está um pouco mais fresco , sigo com *28,4ºC

Extremos *
Máxima* 31,6ºC*
Mínima* 21,9ºC*


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Os modelos de previsão de concentração de poeiras à superfície não davam quaisquer valores significativos, inferiores a 10 microgramas por metro cúbico, bem abaixo do limite considerado saudável de 50.







Station: O Saviñao


Latitude: 42º 38' 5" N
Longitude: 7º 42' 17" W
Altitude: 506 m ASL
(norte da Espanha)

---//---

Outras medições (em Espanha):

http://sds-was.aemet.es/forecast-products/dust-observations/in-situ-measurements


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

Zamora não é o mesmo que Cadis... 

40 microgramas em Zamora, está quase no nível de alarme.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 00:35)

Agreste disse:


> Zamora não é o mesmo que Cadis...
> 
> 40 microgramas em Zamora, está quase no nível de alarme.



Eu sei. O pico da poeira foi por volta das 21h, mais coisa menos coisa. O modelo errou/subavaliou os valores. Usei a saída das 12h do dia 3 (a mais recente na altura):











(imagens atualizadas)

A estação está a 900 metros e não à 'superfície'. Ainda assim a primeira imagem corrobora, penso eu, a minha opinião.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2015 às 08:02)

Bom dia,

Minima tropical de *23,6ºC* registada pouco depois das 7h .

Às 00h de hoje ,o sensor marcava *28,1ºC
*
Agora o céu apresenta-se bastante nublado e o vento de Norte está moderado com rajadas fortes

Imagem satélite atual:





Duas fotos de ontem  ( Dia 6 )


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2015 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Ontem pelas 17h quando saí do trabalho, via-se uma extensa nuvem que parecia nuvem de fumo de algum fogo, até achei que fosse também nevoeiro, mas nada disso, eram mesmo as poeiras. É impressionante o contraste das poeiras com o céu limpo!
Publiquei uma foto do pôr-do-sol de ontem no instagram, já mesmo quando estava a anoitecer. As nuvens estavam todas laranjinhas, estava lindo!






Hoje pela manhã, na zona onde eu moro, que é mais interior, havia uma nuvem de pó/neoveiro/nem sei, não deixava sequer passar o sol. Aqui para o litoral está céu limpo e algum vento moderado fresquinho.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2015 às 10:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Duas fotos de ontem  ( Dia 6 )



Belas fotos, como já vem sendo habitual!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 11:10)

Manhãs de Agosto temperadas pelo Alentejo...  16,0 ºC esta manhã


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,

O céu continua todo esbranquiçado , mar com um tom esverdeado.

Tempo abafado, temperatura atual de *31,2ºC*

O vento ainda sopra de norte , ar bastante seco.

Imagem das 12h







jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, como já vem sendo habitual!



Obrigado @jonas_87


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2015 às 15:30)

Boas!
Será que são células potentes ou é só virga?


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2015 às 15:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Será que são células potentes ou só é virga?



Maior parte deve acabar por ser _virga_, dado serem nuvens de base bastante alta, mas provavelmente nos pontos vermelhos a precipitação será suficiente para chegar alguma coisa cá abaixo...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2015 às 15:45)

rozzo disse:


> Maior parte deve acabar por ser _virga_, dado serem nuvens de base bastante alta, mas provavelmente nos pontos vermelhos a precipitação será suficiente para chegar alguma coisa cá abaixo...


Pois...pelo menos uma chuvinha porque já há ecos roxos


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2015 às 15:51)

Primeira descarga eléctrica. Não sei se é erro ou não


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2015 às 15:53)

trovoada seca ao largo de Aljezur. Ouve-se trovoada em Aljezur.


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2015 às 15:55)

Agreste disse:


> trovoada seca ao largo de Aljezur. Ouve-se trovoada em Aljezur.


Bem me parecia! Estava aqui a trabalhar (Ribeira da Azenha) e ouvi um trovão até pensei que estava a ficar maluca, mas pelos vistos não.

Edit: É para animar o pessoal que foi para o MEO Sudoeste na Zambujeira 

Este é o aspecto do céu para Sul e ouvem-se vários roncos. O rain alarm acusou qualquer coisa às 15h45.







Edit 16h10: Vento quase nulo


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2015 às 16:35)

Na minha terra, Relíquias, já chove (mandara-me a foto abaixo). Aqui é só uma noite laranja 







Edit: Correcção, agora está a chover bem aqui! Pingas grossas e a dar-lhe bem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2015 às 16:43)

Boas tardes,

O rain alarm já me indicou chuva a 10,2Km daqui

Céu escuro para Sul e SSW 

Radar neste momento:


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2015 às 17:07)

o céu em Faro está bastante sujo também... novamente parece que vai chover a qualquer momento.

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:27)

Trovoada já registada numa linha que entrou a norte de Odeceixe e se estende agora até Beja. Os ecos de radar têm vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 17:37)

A nebulosidade vai aumentando e estendendo-se de sudoeste para nordeste. Eventualmente a maior parte da precipitação não chegará ao solo, voltando a evaporar-se novamente. Atenção à possibilidade de incêndios provocados pelas DEA, com maior incidência no distrito de Beja.

*Imagem de satélite às 17h00*




CopyRight Eumetsat 2015


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 17:40)

células a explodir junto a Beja


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:46)

Trovoada pouco frequente mas a propagar-se com grande rapidez para o interior, já chega ao Alqueva:











Já desde o início de Maio que têm ocorrido estas entradas de trovoada, a partir do oceano, com o alinhamento sudoeste/nordeste em vários pontos do território, e com deslocamento muito rápido.


----------



## vamm (7 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

Só para informar que aquilo que chove nem é água, é lama! 
Agora no caminho para casa ainda apanhei chuva no Cercal e na zona do Campo Redondo, de resto já está a abrir um pouco.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

sopra um vento bem quente agora... se de sudoeste, se de norte...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

A trovoada iniciou-se esta noite no golfo de Cádiz, ainda chegou ao sotavento até às 6h. Recomeçou pelas 15:40 entrando por Odemira:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

*17h30... *duas linhas de instabilidade...






Rain Alarm


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 17:58)

Agreste disse:


> se de sudoeste, se de norte...



Não percebo, oscila entre essas direcções ou não tem rumo perceptível?


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:00)

Gerofil disse:


> *17h30... *duas linhas de instabilidade...



A primeira já chegou à fronteira e deixa o território; a segunda ainda não tem actividade eléctrica:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Ago 2015 às 18:01)

V.R.S.A.

Aguaceiro de lama a ocorrer neste momento... Atmosfera altamente instável, vento abrasivo ora norte, ora sul, ora este, ora oeste...

Pode rebentar trovoadas em qualquer parte neste momento...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:04)

Topos das células nos 12 Km e parece que os ecos chegam mesmo ao nível do solo, há que procurar eventuais registos de acumulados ocasionais:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:07)

Trovoada a passar mesmo sobre Mourão e a fugir pela fronteira. Não me parece que alguma estação do IPMA tenha estado no seu trajecto.






Na imagem de reflectividade do radar de Loulé há uma característica curiosa nos ecos mais fortes: são inclinados no sentido sul-norte, visível na projecção sobre o meridiano do lado direito.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

0.2mm odemira e 0.4mm zambujeira na ultima hora do IPMA, parece que a malta do meo sw apanhou uns pingos


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2015 às 18:10)

Agreste disse:


> o céu em Faro está bastante sujo também... novamente parece que vai chover a qualquer momento.
> 
> http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd



Aqui Quarteira , eram 16:50h / 17h estava na praia e choveu ( chuva era bem fria ) durante uns 5 minutos 

Resultado : Carros completamente cheios de terra


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Ago 2015 às 18:17)

V.R.S.A.

Os carros e esplanadas estão lindas por aqui!!! 'Welcome to Marrocos'


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Os carros e esplanadas estão lindas por aqui!!! 'Welcome to Marrocos'



Embora não houvesse concentração significativa à superfície, a carga contida nos vários níveis foi arrastada pela precipitação, pura lama!











Esta deposição estava identificada no modelo, especialmente na linha de trovoada que atravessou o Alentejo:






Não deixa de ser estranho que estando tão bem modelada esta deposição de lama a 24 horas de distância, tal não tenha sido tido em conta na previsão do IPMA.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:33)

As imagens iniciais na mensagem anterior foram substituídas pelas correctas.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

Em Portel ouviram-se alguns trovões (poucos) e choveu de forma pouco intensa, própria de atmosferas instáveis mas secas nos níveis baixos, pingas grossas mas muito espaçadas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

A previsão do IPMA para hoje foi actualizada às 16:39 de hoje!
Assim já se aceita, embora tarde.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

Vento forte de Norte é cada rajada de ar quente !

Velocidade das rajadas deve andar perto dos 50km/h
Atuais *32,8ºC* que é a máxima do dia até agora.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 18:54)

Trovoada terminou, mesmo do outro lado da fronteira, há mais de meia hora.

Não consigo encontrar qualquer registo de precipitação na rede WU. Portanto, por enquanto, até às 17h só as IPMA's de Odemira e Zambujeira registam oficialmente o evento.

Comparando as estimativas por radar da precipitação horária acumulada, às 17h e às 18h, espera-se que às 18h haja registos tal como houve às 17h naquelas estações, embora possa não ter apanhado outras estações.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Estremoz: nebulosidade a aumentar...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Será que são células potentes ou é só virga?





Tiagolco disse:


> Primeira descarga eléctrica.





Agreste disse:


> trovoada seca ao largo de Aljezur. Ouve-se trovoada em Aljezur.





vamm disse:


> Bem me parecia! Estava aqui a trabalhar (Ribeira da Azenha) e ouvi um trovão até pensei que estava a ficar maluca, mas pelos vistos não.



Isto é o que se chama seguimento atento em cima do momento!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

Zambujeira do Mar (Festival do sudoeste)







Foto JN


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Zambujeira do Mar (Festival do sudoeste)



Zambujeira ainda registou mais 0,1mm depois das 17h. Para o interior só Beja até às 18h tem acumulado, 0,4mm. Talvez Reguengos e Portel ainda venham a mostrar algo depois das 18h.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:28)

Notável que a zona mais fresca do território às 18h era Zambujeira/Odemira, por onde entrou a linha de instabilidade com trovoada e chuva:






Até às 19h ainda terá sido registada precipitação para o interior e junto à fronteira, mas especialmente foi finalizar caindo em Espanha mais intensamente:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Mammatus muito ténues e alguma virga a Sul. 26,5ºC e 29%.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mammatus muito ténues e alguma virga a Sul. 26,5ºC e 29%.



Grande vista! (como de costume) A que horas foi?


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 20:02)

O céu em Estremoz cobriu-se quase todo de favos (Mammatus) por volta das 19h30 ... sem quaisquer consequências. Coloco fotos logo mais...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2015 às 20:11)

peganhentos 33ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2015 às 20:13)

StormRic disse:


> Grande vista! (como de costume) A que horas foi?


19:38


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 20:30)

Nenhuma estação do IPMA registou mais acumulados depois das 18h.

Mantém-se uma linha de ecos mas note-se como os dois radares, Coruche e Loulé, apresentam diferentes registos do de Arouca, cujo limite passa pela Vidigueira, devido à distância que faz o feixe intersectar as nuvens a uma latitude já elevada:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Mammatus por volta das 19h30 (18h30_UTC) sobre Estremoz...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado cheio de poeira, caiu umas pingas esta noite que deixaram os carros castanhos.  Acho que em Marrocos chove menos lama do que aqui.  Aqui, desde Abril cada vez que chove é sempre lama. O negócio das lavagens de carros a correr pelo melhor. 

Máxima: 33.7ºC
mínima: 23.6ºC

Aproveitem que a lama faz bem à pele e ficam mais lindos e mais jovens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 06:54)

Bom dia ,

Neste momento o céu encontra-se bastante nublado.
O vento está de Leste / NE fraco.

Nova minima tropical , hoje foi de *23,1ºC*

*Extremos de ontem (Dia 7):*
Máxima *33,2ºC*
Mínima *23,6ºC

*


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 08:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Neste momento o céu encontra-se bastante nublado.



Nebulosidade em deslocamento para NNE:


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 10:08)

Panorâmica que tirei uns minutos antes das 8h da manhã 






Imagem satélite do momento:


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 10:15)

StormRic disse:


> Nebulosidade em deslocamento para NNE:



Agora está assim




Satélite:




Radar:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2015 às 10:27)

Ó João, tu atrais tempestades pá! 
Grandes fotos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 10:53)

Começa a chover , pessoal a ser corrido da praia 
Céu bem escuro para SSW


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2015 às 11:00)

em Faro apenas céu nublado.

Não sei porque fogem as pessoas em Quarteira... ok, chove mas está bastante agradável em temperatura.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2015 às 11:19)

As pessoas não podem ver uns pingos no verão fica o pânico instalado...eu bem vejo quando é aqui!! muito raro infelizmente...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2015 às 11:42)

Agreste disse:


> em Faro apenas céu nublado.
> 
> Não sei porque fogem as pessoas em Quarteira... ok, chove mas está bastante agradável em temperatura.


Desgraça. ..férias estragadas para muitos


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 13:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Desgraça. ..férias estragadas para muitos



Parece que já passou , o céu está a limpar.

Temperatura atual de *29,8ºC* com humidade entre os *40/45% 
*
Vento fraco de* NNE *

Live cam da Praia de Faro:






As nuvens já foram para o Alentejo







João Pedro disse:


> Ó João, tu atrais tempestades pá!
> Grandes fotos!



Ahah ,Mais ou menos isso!

Obrigado


----------



## Enkeli (8 Ago 2015 às 13:22)

Olá a todos o que é de esperar hoje para a zona de Castelo de vide? Por aqui há muito fumo no ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 13:25)

@Joaopaulo  e a temperatura da água do mar, uma maravilha não?


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2015 às 13:27)

Já descobriu o sol de novo... não sei quanto tempo vai durar. 
Dava jeito a praia encher de novo. É que andar na estrada está impossível.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 13:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Joaopaulo  e a temperatura da água do mar, uma maravilha não?



Sim , para mim está boa , hoje está a 21,5ºC






Na quinta-feira na Ilha da fuseta/ Armona aí sim estava maravilhosa , devia haver zonas perto dos 24ºC estava um caldo autêntico


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 16:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chover , pessoal a ser corrido da praia
> Céu bem escuro para SSW





Agreste disse:


> em Faro apenas céu nublado.
> 
> Não sei porque fogem as pessoas em Quarteira... ok, chove mas está bastante agradável em temperatura.





miguel disse:


> As pessoas não podem ver uns pingos no verão fica o pânico instalado...eu bem vejo quando é aqui!! muito raro infelizmente...



Penso que é uma medida cautelosa relativamente à possibilidade de com a chuva vir também trovoada, precisamente por ser no verão. E com aquele aspecto do céu, a sugestão de ameaça de actividade eléctrica é saudável que seja levada a sério.
Não esquecer que a praia é dos locais menos convenientes para se estar durante uma trovoada.
Durante os muitos anos em que durante o verão estava 24 horas na praia (Armona e Fuseta) assisti a várias trovoadas e queda de raios nas dunas e outros pontos da linha de costa. A sensação de insegurança é tremenda nessas ocasiões.

Joaão Paulo, fotos em cheio!


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2015 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que é uma medida cautelosa relativamente à possibilidade de com a chuva vir também trovoada, precisamente por ser no verão. E com aquele aspecto do céu, a sugestão de ameaça de actividade eléctrica é saudável que seja levada a sério.
> Não esquecer que a praia é dos locais menos convenientes para se estar durante uma trovoada.
> Durante os muitos anos em que durante o verão estava 24 horas na praia (Armona e Fuseta) assisti a várias trovoadas e queda de raios nas dunas e outros pontos da linha de costa. A sensação de insegurança é tremenda nessas ocasiões.
> 
> Joaão Paulo, fotos em cheio!



Sim era bom que as pessoas assim pensassem, mas duvido que pensem sequer nisso lol tudo o que fuja de céu limpo e sol para a maioria das pessoas já é trágico


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2015 às 20:20)

miguel disse:


> Sim era bom que as pessoas assim pensassem, mas duvido que pensem sequer nisso lol tudo o que fuja de céu limpo e sol para a maioria das pessoas já é trágico



As pingas eram barro, as pessoas fugiram para não ficarem sujas.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 23.9ºC
actual: 30.2ºC

Em Almancil, a máxima foi de 36.2ºC. 

O telejornal na RTP1 está a ser transmitido em direto de Olhão, com o Benfica instalado no hotel em Olhão.  

A salvação, é que não há ainda o Festival do Marisco, senão a comitiva benfiquista ia comer uma mariscada e amanhã jogavam todos almariados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2015 às 21:18)

Boa noite,

Aqui depois de uma manhã muito nublada e chuva, a tarde foi de sol apenas com umas nuvens altas.

Por volta das 15h a nortada parou e começou a rodar para Leste / ESE , que permaneceu até perto do poente.

*Extremos *
Máxima *32,4ºC*
Mínima *23,1ºC*

Agora *29,1ºC* com humidade a rondar os *40% . *Brisa de* Norte 
*
Em Faro atuais *31,4ºC* maxima do dia agora 
http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/index.htm



StormRic disse:


> Joaão Paulo, fotos em cheio!



Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

30,0ºC e 10% HR ainda.  Vento de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 21:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> 10% HR  .



Só?? Incrível...


----------



## MikeCT (8 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

22:50 e ainda estão 32,6ºC em Faro (cidade) . Max do dia de 32,7ºC às 22:35


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só?? Incrível...


Agora 21% tal como no IPMA, com 27,6ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (9 Ago 2015 às 00:26)

00:25 e ainda 32,2ºC em Faro (cidade).. Vai ser uma noite complicada para dormir..


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2015 às 00:34)

27,7ºC por aqui depois de ter estado nos 29,3ºC às 0:00.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As pingas eram barro, as pessoas fugiram para não ficarem sujas.



 essa razão eu aceito também...


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 07:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> 27,7ºC por aqui depois de ter estado nos 29,3ºC às 0:00.



Brutal o poder da lestada , tiveste mínima super tropical de 27,1ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 07:49)

Bom dia,
Pouco depois das 7h passou por aqui um aguaceiro moderado , as ruas estão todas molhadas








Na imagem satélite é visível o céu limpo no Norte e centro devido ao anticiclone estar localizado em crista até ao Golfo da Biscaia , no sul o céu está muito nublado devido ao núcleo de baixa pressões a oeste de Marrocos , nuvens em deslocamento de SW para NE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 09:11)

Atmosfera pesada, tempo abafado devido humidade alta.

Vento fraco a moderado de leste /ESE

Foto tirada hoje às 8:33h


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2015 às 09:54)

em Faro já esteve a chover por várias vezes mas sempre por breves momentos. Começou a chover por volta das 6 da manhã. Bastante calor.


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2015 às 10:08)

Chove em Portel, com pouca intensidade. Céu totalmente nublado,e  olhando ao satélite estará assim bastantes horas. Não há qualquer hipótese de nos aproximarmos sequer dos 40ºC de máxima prevista pelo IPMA e pela generalidade dos modelos. Todos subestimaram a nebulosidade.


----------



## smpereira (9 Ago 2015 às 10:30)

Bom dia, 
Estou a reportar de Vila Nova de milfontes na costa alentejana na qual me encontro de férias .
Por aqui,  o céu encontra se muito nublado, à qual o sol vai espreitando de vez em quando,  ja caiu um curto aguaceiro a pouco, agora o céu volta a ficar bastante escuro para sudoeste. 
EEstá agradável mas algum vento


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2015 às 10:39)

Boas,
Céu limpo e vento nulo, por aqui a esta hora já estão 31,5ºc, o ipma prevê 37ºc de máxima espero que seja a "despedida" destas temperaturas máximas por aqui.
A mínima foi de 27ºc


----------



## Thomar (9 Ago 2015 às 11:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Céu limpo e vento nulo, por aqui a esta hora já estão 31,5ºc, o ipma prevê 37ºc de máxima espero que seja a "despedida" destas temperaturas máximas por aqui.
> A mínima foi de 27ºc


 Bom dia! Por Ponte de Sôr também estão +31,5ºC agora. 
O IPMA prevê +40ºC para aqui, hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:22)

O aguaceiro mais intenso neste momento é em Albufeira.

Mapa da reflectividade das nuvens.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2015 às 11:33)

o carro parece que andou numa prova de todo o terreno... só lama. Felizmente quando fui ao supermercado vi que não era só o meu.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:50)

Praia à chuva em Faro.

Webcam em direto

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:00)

Tempo cinzento em Sagres - Vila do Bispo


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2015 às 12:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Praia à chuva em Faro.
> 
> Webcam em direto
> 
> http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd



um pouco de sueste fraquinho na ondulação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:27)

Agreste disse:


> o carro parece que andou numa prova de todo o terreno... só lama. Felizmente quando fui ao supermercado vi que não era só o meu.



Já, ontem à tarde, muitos foram lavar o carro, hoje devem estar contentes como o carro ficou novamente.   Quem deve lucrar e bem no Algarve, por estes dias, deve ser as lavagens de carros. 

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, volta e meia cai umas pingas de barro e 30ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2015 às 12:28)

Ao meio - dia ...





SAT24


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 12:47)

Boas,
Por aqui céu cinzento e uma ventania de NE

Vão caindo um aguaceiros fracos , sigo com *30,4ºC*

Temperaturas atuais


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:25)




----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

Levantou-se uma ventania brutal de ESE


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2015 às 15:31)

Estremoz: 34,4 ºC por agora... máxima de 36,0 ºC às 13h54. Céu muito nublado e com perspectiva de começar a chover...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2015 às 16:19)

Mora (IPMA) ultima hora *40.5ºC*
Avis (IPMA) *38.4ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2015 às 17:24)

Em viagem entre Estremoz e Évora... aguaceiros fracos e dispersos... nebulosidade estratiforme.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

na zona do estádio Algarve estavam às 17:00, 34ºC e novamente a ideia que pode chuviscar a qualquer momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2015 às 18:04)

34,4ºC com vento forte, 40 km/h com rajada máxima de 64 km/h. 24% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

Boa tarde, vou deixar umas fotos que tirei aos céus desta manhã

Às 7:58h, algumas virgas visíveis a deslocarem-se de SW para NE




Às 8:24h aguaceiro a passar ao largo da costa




Às 9:19h, este largou uma chuvada aqui na zona , o acumulado da estação  mais próxima foi de 0,5mm


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde, vou deixar umas fotos que tirei aos céus desta manhã



 impressionantes estes céus e texturas destas ocasiões, bem registadas! Especialmente aquele padrão alveolar da primeira foto é um aspecto sempre admirável nas bases altas.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

Olá, cheguei esta noite ao Algarve e é impressionante a lama sobre os carros…


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2015 às 01:57)

Baixo Alentejo ontem por volta das 18h30...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2015 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu limpo ,algumas nuvens altas para sul. O mar está bastante calmo .

Mínima de hoje novamente tropical , registei 24,1ºC.

Extremos de ontem (Dia 9):
Máxima *32,9ºC*
Mínima *23,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

StormRic disse:


> impressionantes estes céus e texturas destas ocasiões, bem registadas! Especialmente aquele padrão alveolar da primeira foto é um aspecto sempre admirável nas bases altas.



Mais uma de ontem, esta com um contraste aumentado


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2015 às 14:11)

Por aqui ficou muito nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida .

Bandeira passou para cor amarela.

Temperatura alta e muita humidade no ar 
Vento fraco de Sul ou SSE


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2015 às 17:19)

Boa tarde!  Está um calor insuportável por Ponte de Sôr, estão *+39,5ºC. *
Já esteve nos* +40ºC *e ontem também, embora pareça estar mais calor hoje do que ontem, 
talvez devido ao vento quase inexistente hoje, pois ontem soprou vento fraco a moderado o dia todo!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2015 às 22:26)

Boas,
Máxima de 35ºc e algum vento durante a tarde, a esta hora estão 27,8ºc.
Veremos se as temperaturas começam a baixar a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2015 às 08:51)

Junho - 14 dias
Julho - 22 dias
Agosto - 6 dias

Noites tropicais: 2-6-7-8-9-10


----------



## vamm (11 Ago 2015 às 10:00)

Bom dia! 

Ontem fui até S. Torpes (Sines), estava a nortada típica, mas o mar parecia uma piscina. Pelas 17h chegou um nevoeiro medonho, que afastou toda a gente das praias.

Hoje, tanto mais no interior, como aqui junto à costa, está um dia fresco, céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## vamm (11 Ago 2015 às 13:33)

Bom, por aqui o tempo já abriu, com um sol maravilhoso, e já sopra o vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2015 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

Por Quarteira, o céu está encoberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima tropical de *21,6ºC*, por volta das 7h.

Tempo mais fresco ,temperatura atual de *25ºC* . Vento entre* W *e* SW *moderado*.





*
Extremos de ontem (Dia10):
Máxima*: 30,8ºC*
Mínima*: 22,0ºC
*



Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui ficou muito nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida .


Aqui está a pluma de nuvens baixas que andava à deriva 





Alguém sabe a que horas foi captada esta imagem satélite ?


Fotos tiradas ao poente de ontem , dia 10:
Imagem satélite das 20h 








Talvez ainda andava alguma poeira no ar




Barra escura no horizonte , eram dos nevoeiros da Costa Vicentina  




A "Bola de Berlim" do Algarve




Visivel a bruma ou neblina sobre terra


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 16:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tiradas ao poente de ontem , dia 10:



 magníficas, João Paulo, parabéns! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Alguém sabe a que horas foi captada esta imagem satélite ?



Como estas imagens podem ser em geral mosaicos, obtidos por satélites de órbita baixa, para conseguir saber o momento da captação de uma determinada área é preciso identificar a imagem elementar de base usada para cobrir essa zona.

Para a região do território do continente, acede-se à seguinte página:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015222

O último grupo de sete algarismos identifica o ano e o número sequencial do dia do ano. 222 foi ontem por exemplo. Mas com os botões _next_ e _prev_ pode-se ir passando para dias imediatos ou então colocar a data directamente na caixa por cima dos botões.

Clica-se na imagem obtida pelo satélite Terra (em cima) ou Aqua (em baixo), que corresponde à imagem do momento visualizado. No caso concreto presente, da imagem que inseriste, foi obtida pelo Terra. Esta informação do satélite também está disponível na própria página do EOSDIS Worldview de onde obtiveste a imagem, em cima à esquerda.

Depois de clicar, aparece uma página só com a imagem/mosaico em grande (obtida pelo Terra neste caso). Logo abaixo da linha separadora do cabeçalho da página está uma ligação Display metadata (including time of input data).
Clicando nessa ligação aparece agora uma página na sua maior parte em branco e com uma lista de horas UTC do lado esquerdo. As passagens do Terra pela península Ibérica ocorrem em geral pouco antes das 12h utc, portanto experimenta-se uma daquelas horas: 11:50 por exemplo.

Surge uma nova página em janela separada (depende das configurações do navegador) com a imagem original, deformada pela perspectiva, captada naquele momento. Se nessa imagem aparece a zona pretendida, está identificada a hora de captura, se não, usa-se os botões _next_ e _prev_ nesta página para aceder às imagens imediatas, sabendo que o Terra se desloca na nossa região de Norte para Sul (o Aqua de sul para norte e em geral passa entre as 13 e 14h utc).

Como os satélites não são geoestacionários, não acompanham a rotação do globo e têm uma órbita meridiana (os geoestacionários têm órbita equatorial sincronizada com a rotação terrestre), as faixas varridas em cada passagem pela nossa zona vão variando de dia para dia. Por vezes passam mesmo pelo nosso meridiano e obtém-se as imagens de melhor qualidade. Outras vezes a nossa região só aparece marginalmente nas imagens de base e portanto muito deformada pela perspectiva. Quando estas imagens deformadas são corrigidas a qualidade é bastante inferior pois não têm na informação de base o mesmo número de pixéis por unidade de área à superfície do globo que aquelas das passagens meridianas.

Portanto, a hora da imagem que inseriste foi 11:50 utc de ontem dia 10.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e uma pequena descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 25.9ºC

Finalmente, o calor vai fazer uma pausa e as noites serão com temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC, depois de tantas noites seguidas tórridas, uma pausa que vai dar para recarregar algumas baterias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2015 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Aqui o céu também esteve nublado por nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima*: 28,8ºC*
Mínima*: 21,6ºC*

Agora *25,2ºC* com vento de fraco a moderado de Norte. Humidade por volta dos 50/55%.

Mar calmo desta manhã




Imagem do satélite Terra perto das 12h:





Invasão de Cirrus 






Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui ficou muito nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida .


Nuvens baixas que apareceram no inicio da tarde de ontem , entre Quarteira e Tavira :


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 00:03)

Mau cenário para aí:


----------



## vamm (12 Ago 2015 às 11:08)

Hoje o cenário é o mesmo de ontem, se bem que não há vento e o sol sempre consegue passar um pouco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Ago 2015 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

Dia novamente nublado por nuvens altas. Minima tropical de *22,0ºC* pelas 7:20h.

Durante a manhã já passou um aguaceiro que pingou durante uns minutos.

Agora estão *27,6ºC* com humidade por volta dos *50%.* Vento de* WSW* .

Fotos do poente de ontem


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2015 às 13:52)

Boas,
Maravilha de temperatura, estão cerca de 24ºc e o céu está geralmente muito nublado.
Nevoeiro até por volta das 8:30h.


----------



## nelson972 (12 Ago 2015 às 13:54)

De visita a Barrancos, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, entretanto a descobrir, com 27,5° segundo o carro. Há pouco chegou a pingar, sentia-se na pele e via-se no vidro mas não molhou nada


----------



## vamm (12 Ago 2015 às 15:51)

Por o andar da carruagem não há estrelas cadentes para ninguém 
O céu está mais encoberto e parece não passar.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2015 às 16:32)

Quarteira: céu encoberto em 7 oitavos por nebulosidade estratiforme, com chuviscos quase imperceptíveis … temperatura rondando os 27/28 graus.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Ago 2015 às 16:45)

30,2ºc em Apra neste momento...máxima de 31,74ºc.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2015 às 17:16)

Ainda chegaram a cair umas pingas por volta das 15h mas não acumulou...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2015 às 22:31)

Boas,
Vai arrefecendo estão agora *19ºc *e algum vento de *NW.*
Devo ter uma bela mínima esta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 02:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos do poente de ontem



Todas as fotos que tens inserido já são belas de se ver aqui, com temas, composições e retratos perfeitos do céu e não só, resultado de muito trabalho e talento. Mas quando são vistas em grande no Flickr, são mesmo um espectáculo de arte. Parabéns!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Ago 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

O sol está a nascer , hoje a madrugada e manhã foi mais fresca e húmida.

Temperatura atual *18,4ºC* que é a mínima até agora, humidade a rondar os *80%.
*
Vento fraco a variar entre o Norte e NW , sempre fraco.

Temperaturas atuais :





Extremos de ontem (Dia12):
Máxima: *30,3ºC*
Mínima: *22,0ºC
*


StormRic disse:


> Todas as fotos que tens inserido já são belas de se ver aqui, com temas, composições e retratos perfeitos do céu e não só, resultado de muito trabalho e talento. Mas quando são vistas em grande no Flickr, são mesmo um espectáculo de arte. Parabéns!



Obrigado @StormRic


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 08:53)

Que maravilha de manhã!!!  Creio que não me recordo de uma manhã tão fresca desde início de maio. Sai de Portalegre com uma temperatura próxima dos 15º, céu encoberto e vento fraco. A nebulosidade reduziu-se conforme ia segundo para sul, estando uma manhã bem agradável nesta zona do Alto Alentejo. 
Espero sinceramente que o dia também seja fresco para recuperar um pouco deste verão que dura desde início de maio...


----------



## vamm (13 Ago 2015 às 09:22)

Está realmente uma manhã maravilhosa @Dias Miguel 
Aqui pelo Baixo Alentejo estão 17ºC agora, uma manhã fresquinha impecável com o céu parcialmente nublado, mas tenho a sensação que isto é uma espécie de nevoeiro e um solzinho tão bom que só apetece estar a contemplar a paisagem (mas não posso ).


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2015 às 09:36)

Bom dia,
é verdade, manhã bem fresca a mínima ficou á volta dos *12ºc, *também já não me recordava de uma manhã tão fresca.
o céu já está pouco nublado.


----------



## sielwolf (13 Ago 2015 às 13:32)

Boa tarde. Ontem ao final do dia a caminho de Silves deparei-me com este cenário ....


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Ago 2015 às 13:54)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde. Ontem ao final do dia a caminho de Silves deparei-me com este cenário ....



Lindos esses Mammatus com a luz do poente


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

Céu praticamente limpo.

A temperatura vai subindo , atuais *27,5ºC* com cerca de *40% *de Humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de NW.

Fotos de ontem ( dia 12 )
Parte da manhã , sol a espreitar pelas nuvens altas




Ao final da tarde, céu apresentava-se mais carregado e ameaçador




Estava muito vento na zona do paredão , e chuviscava por vezes




Perto do poente




Imagem satélite das 20h





Às 21:10h estava assim


----------



## vamm (13 Ago 2015 às 16:13)

Está uma ventania horrível


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

sielwolf disse:


> Ontem ao final do dia a caminho de Silves deparei-me com este cenário ....



 Cenário fabuloso! Bem captado, parabéns! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos de ontem ( dia 12 )



 o céu em composição com os molhes tem algo de dramático. Gosto muito também do equilíbrio perfeito da luz do crepúsculo com a iluminação artificial.

Estes restos médio/altos das frentes e fluxos de SW produzem no Algarve céus cénicos bem bonitos, uma bela alternativa à monotonia do longo período sazonal de tempo seco.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2015 às 22:59)

Boas,
A temperatura vai caindo a pique estão agora *17ºc,* vento moderado todo o dia.
Mais uma mínima interessante a caminho


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2015 às 07:22)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está limpo.

O vento está bastante forte de Norte , as rajadas devem andar próximas dos 50km/h

Mínima fresca de *17,8ºC* , pouco depois do nascer do sol.

Agora *18,0ºC* a humidade ronda dos *65%
*
Extremos de ontem (Dia13)
Máxima: *29,3ºC*
Mínima: *18,4ºC
*
Logo a nortada deve acelerar no Algarve, rajadas até 60km/h previstas pelo GFS.
*



*

Imagem do Sat24 das 19:15h de ontem:





Nuvens em deslocamento de WSW para ENE , começaram por ser Cirrus mas depois adensaram-se com o decorrer da tarde.

Às 19:34h 




Às 19:38h 




Às 19:47h , o sol começou a aparecer para brilhar mais 40minutos até ao poente.




Às 20h


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2015 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manhã bem fresca a mínima esteve próxima dos *11ºc.*
céu algo nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2015 às 10:07)

Grande vendaval, nortada forte de NW ou NNW.

Mar muito picado a uns 500metros da Costa.


----------



## vamm (14 Ago 2015 às 12:16)

Hoje há menos vento do que ontem (pelo menos até agora), mas está um dia bem fresquinho. Faz lembrar as manhãs de primavera


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2015 às 13:49)

Imagem captada pelo satélite Aqua ontem às 15h





Foto tirada às 14:48h





Estas nuvens altas também produziram um halo solar


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 14:25)

Já está diferente o cenário:


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 17:47)

Orion disse:


> Já está diferente o cenário:



Em relação a qual? É que 192 horas de distância aniquilam a confiança em qualquer cenário.


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 18:31)

StormRic disse:


> Em relação a qual? É que 192 horas de distância aniquilam a confiança em qualquer cenário.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-agosto-2015.8335/page-13#post-502160


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande vendaval, nortada forte de NW ou NNW.
> 
> Mar muito picado a uns 500metros da Costa.



Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com a noite e início da manhã, bastante ventoso. Aliás, às 9h quando sai de casa, estava um pouco frescote, para quem estava habituado a ter temperaturas de 26/27ºC a essa hora. 

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC

A ver se fica mais quentinho na 1ª década de Setembro, com o andar da carruagem ainda levo chuva quando for de férias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Ago 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia,

Manhã de céu limpo apenas algumas nuvens .

Madrugada fresca , bastante orvalho nas superfícies junto à praia.

Mínima de 16,9ºC

Atuais 19,4ºC com humidade a rondar os 75/%  vento a soprar fraco de NNW

Extremos de ontem (Dia14):
Máxima: 29,5ºC
Mínima:17,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Boas ,

Forte brisa marítima de W / WSW a entrar neste momento, humidade a subir.

Agora temperatura a descer , 24,8ºC com 55% humidade

Mar picado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 17:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Madrugada fresca , bastante orvalho nas superfícies junto à praia.



É esse orvalho que mantém a vegetação e a micro-fauna das dunas na Ria Formosa durante a longa estiagem. Muito interessante e agradável de observar em passeios ao nascer do sol.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2015 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor, embora esteja ventoso.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 25.3ºC

O Verão continua agora com temperaturas mais normais, depois de 3 meses seguidos de forte calor. As noites tropicais ainda vão regressar até podem chegar a Outubro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, dia de céu praticamente limpo.

Durante a tarde o vento esteve bastante forte, certamente com rajadas acima dos 50km/h de Oeste.

Extremos de hoje
Máxima: *29,3ºC*
Mínima: *16,9ºC*

Agora 23,3ºC , humidade próxima dos 70% e vento moderado de NW



StormRic disse:


> É esse orvalho que mantém a vegetação e a micro-fauna das dunas na Ria Formosa durante a longa estiagem. Muito interessante e agradável de observar em passeios ao nascer do sol.



É verdade!  A semana passada numa visita à Armona, verifiquei o estado bem verdejante das dunas. Depois coloco fotos..


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> É verdade! A semana passada numa visita à Armona, verifiquei o estado bem verdejante das dunas. Depois coloco fotos..



Gostava mesmo muito de ver como está a vegetação das dunas. Quando puderes, não há pressa, põe no tópico da Armona.  obrigado!


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2015 às 01:40)

Vejo pessoas de casaco nas noites de Aljezur... definitivamente estamos em campos opostos... 

dias 12-13 com bastante nebolusidade... 14 e 15 já com céu nublado apenas no início da manhã e dias mais quentes. Vento todo o dia menos hoje. Muita, muita gente, 1 hora de trânsito quase parado para chegar à praia da arrifana.


----------



## james (16 Ago 2015 às 12:37)

Boa tarde ,

A reportar esta semana em Cabanas ( Tavira ) , algumas nuvens no céu .

Ontem , a tmax foi de 30 ° C


----------



## vamm (16 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

Desde as 13h30 que chove por aqui, mas só aquela "molha parvos". O certo é que já está tudo molhado


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 19:29)

vamm disse:


> Desde as 13h30 que chove por aqui, mas só aquela "molha parvos". O certo é que já está tudo molhado



Sines acumulou *0,5 mm*, outras estações do IPMA próximas (Odemira, Zambujeira, Aljezur, Alvalade) não chegaram a acumular.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

Boas,

Por aqui, o dia começou com céu limpo, mas a meio da manhã a nuvens apareceram e o céu ficou pouco nublado.

Da parte da tarde tornou-se bastante encoberto, tempo relativamente fresco com vento moderado a forte de Oeste. Bandeira amarela , mar agitado.

Mínima um pouco mais alta do que a última noite, registei 19,1ºC ao nascer do sol.

Agora céu mais limpo, 24,5ºC com cerca de 70% de humidade e vento de WNW fraco a moderado.

Imagem satélite atual:






Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *25,8ºC*
Mínima: *19,1ºC
*
Cirrus ao poente de ontem 




10minutos depois


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Forte brisa marítima de W / WSW a entrar neste momento, humidade a subir.
> Mar picado.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Durante a tarde o vento esteve bastante forte, certamente com rajadas acima dos 50km/h de Oeste.



Aqui estão algumas fotos do mar ontem


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 20:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui estão algumas fotos de ontem



 que beleza de fotos! Grande vento e mar picado. O contraste com a calmaria da ondulação na praia e a faixa protegida do vento pelo molhe é notável.
Excelente qualidade!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado. 

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 23.6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Ago 2015 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu limpo , agora vão aparecendo algumas nuvens com fluxo NW para SE.

As mínimas tem vindo a subir , hoje foi de *19,6ºC* perto das 7h.

Agora vento fraco de *NNW* , humidade deve andar pelos *75%*  e temperatura a subir atuais *20,5ºC*

Imagem satélite atual ( Sat24 ):







StormRic disse:


> Excelente qualidade!



Obrigado ! 

Poente de ontem encoberto por Stratocumulus e Altostratus que estavam na costa ocidental e barlavento algarvio 

Às 20:11h


----------



## vamm (17 Ago 2015 às 08:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


>


E no jornal dizem _céu limpo para o sul do país_, onde é que isso está? É que eu nem vejo sol hoje, está completamente nublado.


----------



## vamm (17 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Neste momento, aqui junto à costa (Ribeira da Azenha) está céu limpo, 22ºC e vento, às vezes fraco, outras mais chato


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

Boas tardes ,

Grande ventania de ar quente e seco vindo de NW , bloqueou a brisa marítima de SW.

Subida acentuada da temperatura!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2015 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC
actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Tarde com céu limpo e calor.

Atuais* 23,6ºC* , humidade entre os *55/60%* com vento de *NW* ou *NNW* moderado.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Mínima: *19,6ºC*


----------



## vamm (18 Ago 2015 às 10:14)

Logo pela manhã estava nublado no interior, assim que passei do Cercal para Milfontes, sol! O efeito da Serra é engraçado nestes aspectos, porque parece que chegamos a outra parte do mundo 
Agora, já está nublado também aqui...  por isso, os senhores das previsões do tempo têm de parar de mentir às pessoas. Somos Alentejanos, mas não somos taralhocos da cabeça!  Céu limpo não é isto.


----------



## manelmeteo (18 Ago 2015 às 10:31)

vamm disse:


> Logo pela manhã estava nublado no interior, assim que passei do Cercal para Milfontes, sol! O efeito da Serra é engraçado nestes aspectos, porque parece que chegamos a outra parte do mundo
> Agora, já está nublado também aqui...  por isso, os senhores das previsões do tempo têm de parar de mentir às pessoas. Somos Alentejanos, mas não somos taralhocos da cabeça!  Céu limpo não é isto.


Eles não falharam, estavam a prever alguma nebulosidade de manhã no centro e sul está a verificar-se, não sei onde está o engano


----------



## james (18 Ago 2015 às 10:46)

Estado de tempo perfeitamente de acordo com a previsão do IPMA . E normal a nebulosidade matinal , mesmo no verão , não estamos no Qatar .


----------



## vamm (18 Ago 2015 às 11:42)

manelmeteo disse:


> Eles não falharam, estavam a prever alguma nebulosidade de manhã no centro e sul está a verificar-se, não sei onde está o engano


A minha referência aos "senhores (...) do tempo" foi àqueles que dão no jornal da manhã, não foi ao IPMA porque ainda não fui lá hoje  É que a grande parte das pessoas só vê o estado do tempo através da TV, que é o meu caso logo pela manhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2015 às 12:10)

vamm disse:


> A minha referência aos "senhores (...) do tempo" foi àqueles que dão no jornal da manhã, não foi ao IPMA porque ainda não fui lá hoje  É que a grande parte das pessoas só vê o estado do tempo através da TV, que é o meu caso logo pela manhã.


O tempo na tv não é lá muito bom, porque só lá está a previsão significativa e não descritiva. Dantes a RTP tinha um meteorologista do ipma e explicava detalhadamente o estado do tempo, mas até isso o governo cortou . Temos sempre de olhar para a previsão descritiva e se tu fores ver hoje na previsão descritiva do ipma verás que eles previam nebulosidade de manhã no litoral centro e sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC
actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## james (18 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Boa noite ,

Mais um dia com algum vento um pouco fresco .

Neste momento , sigo com 24 ° C .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Ago 2015 às 23:25)

Boa noite,

Por aqui , o dia foi de céu completamente limpo.

As mínimas tropicais voltaram, hoje registei *20,4ºC* perto das 7h* , *com humidade a rondar os *70%.
*
Esteve uma excelente tarde de praia , hoje ao contrário dos últimos dias não apareceu a brisa marítima de SW / W.   As bandeiras pouco se mexiam , por vezes vinha uma brisa de SSE.

Mar calmo todo dia , pelas 11h avistei para alto-mar uma barra , talvez uma miragem no horizonte..

Agora noite segue agradável, a temperatura está a subir, atuais *24,0ºC* com humidade entre os *60/63% *e vento fraco de* NW.*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *27,8ºC*
Mínima: *20,4ºC*

Foto tirada perto das 9:30h:


----------



## vamm (19 Ago 2015 às 11:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> O tempo na tv não é lá muito bom, porque só lá está a previsão significativa e não descritiva. Dantes a RTP tinha um meteorologista do ipma e explicava detalhadamente o estado do tempo, mas até isso o governo cortou . Temos sempre de olhar para a previsão descritiva e se tu fores ver hoje na previsão descritiva do ipma verás que eles previam nebulosidade de manhã no litoral centro e sul.


Lá está. Antes havia o senhor que apresentava lá o estado do tempo, agora já é à desgraça. Mas é isso, mostram só "por alto", vá.
Acabou por estar bom tempo cá, de tarde, até foi uma noite menos fria e tudo. 

Hoje o dia acordou com cara de verão e mantem-se muito bom


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2015 às 12:23)

Uma nota:

Quem for de outras zonas e estiver de férias no sul do país e esteja a fazer seguimento, por favor indique a localização.

Assim não sabemos se os posts são engano e são para mover ou são seguimentos temporários.

Obrigado.


----------



## Galactica (19 Ago 2015 às 12:23)

Bem, o nevoeiro está a invadir Albufeira!


----------



## Galactica (19 Ago 2015 às 12:46)

O sueste faz destas :-D Grande nevoeiro! Já é o segundo neste mês de Agosto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Ago 2015 às 12:54)

Por Quarteira, o nevoeiro apareceu perto das 12h.

Tempo abafado, devido elevada humidade 

Atuais 23,4ºC , humidade perto dos 90% e vento de ESE / SE moderado.


----------



## Galactica (19 Ago 2015 às 12:59)

A água do mar vai é aumentar a temperatura. Esperem por amanhã :-D


----------



## Candy (19 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

Alguém arrisca uma previsão para as praias da costa sul algarvia para amanhã? 
Hoje a malta teve de "fugir" de Albufeira para Tavira. hehe... 
EU estou em Peniche, mas tenho amigos em Albufeira que andam às aranhas à procura de Solinho. Hoje foram pra Tavira e dizem que estava Sol, calor e a água quente!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Ago 2015 às 20:14)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira , tarde de sol e pouco vento. O nevoeiro dissipou-se perto das 14h  , dando ligar ao céu limpo.

Mínima quase tropical de *19,8ºC* perto do nascente com muita humidade no ar , bastante orvalho nos carros.

Agora sigo com *23,4ºC* com brisa de *SW* e humidade a rondar os* 75/80%
*
Extremos de hoje
Máxima: *26,3ºC*
Mínima: *19,8ºC

*
Interesante o nevoeiro a ser levado pelo vento de SE , do sotavento para o barlavento algarvio 
*




*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, embora a sul via-se algum nevoeiro, por volta das 12 horas.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Ago 2015 às 10:59)

Uma manhã super quente! 
Às 7h já se sentia o calor, super abafado e agora está seu limpo e 29ºC aqui na Ribeira da Azenha 
Tem havido grandes mudanças nos últimos dias, realmente, ontem às 23h estavam 19ºC sem vento em Relíquias, uma maravilha! Está bom para quem está de férias esta semana.


----------



## james (20 Ago 2015 às 12:09)

Bom dia ,

Aqui , por Cabanas , ontem esteve um pouco mais quente , com menos vento e a agua do mar esteve mais quentinha  , a tmax foi de 27 ° C .

Por volta da meia - noite ainda estavam 22 ° .

Hoje  parece que vai estar mais quente .


----------



## Rachie (20 Ago 2015 às 13:51)

Martim Longo - Alcoutim:
Cheguei sábado de madrugada e tem sido dias quentinhos mas não tanto como noutros anos. Hoje a temperatura está a subir consideravelmente. Neste momento 33.2, humidade inferior a 10% (ou o sensor avariou ).
As últimas duas noites foram verdadeiras noites de verão, sem ser preciso recorrer a  "agasalhos" (sou friorenta confesso, a brisa fresquinha incomoda ).
Mínima desta noite 20.2


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Finalmente um dia com temperaturas dignas do mês de Agosto.
Neste momento:
Serpa - 36,8ºC
Herdade Bemposta - 35,7ºC
Mértola - 35,3ºC
Moura - 37,1ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

Boas tardes,

Hoje o dia está a ser passado na Ria formosa , mais especificamente na Terra Estreita - Santa Luzia.

Está um excelente dia de praia , temperatura  a rondar os 33ºC com 45% de humidade e corre uma ligeira brisa de leste / SE.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Ago 2015 às 15:08)

Amanhã pode haver surpresas a Sul!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2015 às 15:55)

Nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical para o interior do Algarve


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais calor.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 25.1ºC

Em Olhão, está transformado num barulho das sirenes dos bombeiros devido à fuga de amoníaco numa fábrica de gelo dentro do Porto de Pesca.


----------



## james (20 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite ,

Hoje esteve um dia bem mais quente .

Tmax : 30 ° C
Tatual : 26 ° C

Durante a tarde avistei algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical na zona da serra .


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Por Santa Luzia,  o dia foi quente e céu limpo. Ótimo dia para fazer praia , houve pouco vento!

A temperatura da água do mar subiu, hoje durante a tarde  devia estar uns 22ºC ( Tal como está na previsão IPMA )







Extremos de hoje ( Quarteira ):
Máxima:* 31,0ºC*
Mínima:* 20,4ºC
*
Agora a temperatura tem vindo a subir , atuais *25,9ºC* com brisa de N / NE . Humidade está um pouco alta , anda próxima dos 75%.

Ontem de manhã, traineira a chegar à doca de pesca, gaivotas tolas pelo peixe





Neblina ao poente de ontem, dia 19:
Às 20h





Foto tirada cerca de 30minutos depois


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem de manhã, traineira a chegar à doca de pesca, gaivotas tolas pelo peixe



Que foto bonita e sempre com uma qualidade excelente, um duplo "poema do mar" 

As nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical que foram avistadas para a serra seriam estas portanto? Chegaram a cumulus congestus?


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2015 às 09:29)

Bom dia! 
Aqui na Ribeira da Azenha estão 24ºC, vento nulo e um céu azul maravilhoso.

Um à parte:
Todos os dias de manhã quando passo da Serra (Cercal) para o lado de Milfontes, é possível ver ao longe a Serra de Monchique. Hoje é impossível! Há tanto nevoeiro para aqueles lados que se nota a mancha enorme. Nesse momento ouvi na Comercial que um ouvinte tinha mostrado uma foto do dia de praia lá, acho que é na zona de VRST, porque ela diz que do outro lado é Espanha. E pelo Sat24 é possível ver isso.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206553988000019&set=o.73503469616&type=1






 .


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2015 às 09:37)

Bons dias.

Aqui por Lagoa já chuviscou ligeiramente....tempo muito nublado e muita humidade no ar (91% em Carvoeiro), com 21,8ºc em carvoeiro e 22,2ºno Sitio das Fontes..
Lá vai a EN125 encher com os turistas a caminho dos shoppings...


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2015 às 09:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Aqui por Lagoa já chuviscou ligeiramente....tempo muito nublado e muita humidade no ar (91% em Carvoeiro), com 21,8ºc em carvoeiro e 22,2ºno Sitio das Fontes..
> Lá vai a EN125 encher com os turistas a caminho dos shoppings...


Aqui enche com os turistas a caminho das praias. Esta semana tem estado um tempo impecável para a praia  nem me admiro de estar tudo cheio!


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2015 às 10:53)

Está a aparecer alguma nebulosidade agora, vinda de S/SE.


A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 11:55)

Boas,

Por Quarteira , a manhã tem sido de céu muito nublado, com nevoeiro e está a cair uma leve morrinha.

Temperatura mínima foi tropical *20,5ºC*.

Tempo está bastante húmido e abafado , humidade em torno dos *95%* e registo *21,6ºC*. Vento fraco de Sul.

Humidex próximo dos *30ºC. 
*
Na imagem satélite , é visível o nevoeiro que cobre o Algarve
*



*


----------



## Rachie (21 Ago 2015 às 11:55)

jotajota disse:


> Amanhã pode haver surpresas a Sul!


Verdade, ontem não li o teu post e por Isso fui uma das surpreendidas. Ainda por cima uns amigos chegaram ontem de madrugada para apanhar uns diazinhos de praia como deve ser.

Por Martim Longo está assim, mas o sol insiste em furar as nuvens. Espero que ganhe 

<img>
Ainda assim o termómetro marca 28.3 com HR 48% apesar da brisa fresca que se faz sentir. Esteve uma noite de verão tão fixe


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 13:56)

Boas,

Tempo melhorou , a brisa marítima de WSW está a começar a entrar , aqui em Quarteira.

Atuais *23,8ºC* e cerca de* 80%* de humidade , nevoeiro está a levantar.






Live Cam em Faro:




http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/faro-webcam-hd


----------



## vamm (21 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

Isto é o que se vê em direcção à Serra do Cercal. De resto está sol, calor e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tempo está bastante húmido e abafado , humidade em torno dos *95%* e registo *21,6ºC*. Vento fraco de Sul.



Temperatura e humidade às 12h:





Vento de Sul em todas as estações da costa, menos Sagres com vento de Leste.

Portimão com 21,3ºC  e 100% de HR


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

Já se viram algumas células no horizonte com desenvolvimento mas que depressa decaíram. 31,9ºC.

Entretanto em Badajoz está uma célula que deverá ser potente porque a estação do aeródromo de Badajoz apanhou com 90 km/h, melhor dizendo a célula passou em cheio por cima do aeródromo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Ago 2015 às 20:12)

Célula de Badajoz, fotografada a partir de Moura, por volta das 19:50!


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Célula de Badajoz, fotografada a partir de Moura, por volta das 19:50!



Já estamos com saudades de ver disto! Boa foto, grande célula com topo protuberante (_overshooting top_).


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

Boas,

Está a arrefecer bastante rápido , quase a bater a mínima da manhã.

Máxima de *25,3ºC* perto das 16h , com humidade pelos *70%.*

Atuais *20,8ºC* com humidade a rondar os *90%* , vento está de Oeste.

Pouco antes do poente , nevoeiro vindo de SW encobriu o horizonte.
Sat24 ( 20:05h )


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2015 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com nevoeiro, depois limpou mas agora nota-se que quer ficar nevoeiro novamente. 

Se um dia num mês já é raro ter nevoeiro, então ter 2 dias é um fenómeno. João Paulo estás longe do litoral norte mas mesmo assim matas saudades da morrinha do litoral norte. 

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima/actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 21:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se um dia num mês já é raro ter nevoeiro, então ter 2 dias é um fenómeno. João Paulo estás longe do litoral norte mas mesmo assim matas saudades da morrinha do litoral norte.



Ainda esta semana estive a falar com um amigo que vem fazer férias para Quarteira há mais de 30anos e diz que é dos Agosto(s) mais incertos teve Nevoeiro, morrinha e alguns dias com céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

encontrei esta imagem no face de uma das células de Badajoz
Fonte: MeteoBadajoz


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2015 às 21:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda esta semana estive a falar com um amigo que vem fazer férias para Quarteira há mais de 30anos e diz que é dos Agosto(s) mais incertos teve Nevoeiro, morrinha e alguns dias com céu nublado.



Nevoeiro é muito raro, mesmo em outros meses do ano, mas o mais incerto não sei. Já vi Agostos com céu nublado, dias frescos, chover em Agosto e depois há a excepção de 2007 em que causou inundações em pleno Agosto. Mas, principalmente, esta 2ª quinzena para quem está de férias está um pouco fracota, ora está vento, ora está nublado, ora está mais fresco, mas não podemos esquecer que dias destes são normais no Algarve, o tempo quente e extremamente seco que tivemos entre Maio e Julho é que foi anormal.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2015 às 22:28)

Por aqui avisto relâmpagos já há mais de 1 hora para o lado da serra/ Espanha, não se vê nada aqui perto no radar, será daquela célula em Espanha, mas está bem longe


----------



## trovoadas (21 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

Venha o nevoeiro e humidade porque chuva esta difícil! Esta humidade faz milagres na vegetação, até os figos ficam logo com outra qualidade! Que bem se estava hoje ao final da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2015 às 23:03)

O nevoeiro regressou.   O nevoeiro traz a calma e o sucesso.  Trovoadas, esta humidade deve ser um regalo para os teus cactos. 

Sigo com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

Tarde de Quinta - feira, entre Montemor - o - Novo e Estremoz (16h10 a 16h50...)


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Ago 2015 às 01:25)

Boa noite ,

Em Quarteira, está nevoeiro cerrado e fresco.

Temperatura atual de 19,5ºC com humidade próxima dos 100%.

Ontem a mínima ainda desceu dos 20ºC, registei perto das 00h 18,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 03:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde de Quinta - feira, entre Montemor - o - Novo e Estremoz (16h10 a 16h50...)



Os cumulus congestus são óptimos para levantar o moral dos meteoloucos como nós!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

Boas

Temperatura a subir rapidamente, o vento rodou de SE para NNW.

Ar quente a chegar, humidade a descer bastante.

Reportar Quarteira


----------



## trovoadas (22 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura a subir rapidamente, o vento rodou de SE para NNW.
> 
> ...



Confirmo! Vento de Noroeste/Norte bem mais quente e seco. Seca tudo à sua passagem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2015 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou como ontem, com nevoeiro, com 3 dias num mês com nevoeiro, já é um fenómeno do outro mundo. 

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 23.7ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

Boa noite,
O dia acordou com nevoeiro mas que rapidamente dissipou, de resto um dia com nuvens e abertas, vento moderado durante a tarde, estão agora* 19ºc.*
Veremos se chove qualquer coisa amanhã, mas olhando os modelos deve ser pouco.
Se chovesse 1/2mm já eu me dava por satisfeito.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2015 às 17:53)

Rajada que ainda abanou bem as janelas por aqui, de repente. 51 km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,
Deixo aqui os registos que fiz estas durante estas 3 semanas de Agosto em Quarteira - Loulé:

Em tabela:






Gráfico:





No total foram *12* noites tropicais.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 18:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui os registos que fiz estas durante estas 3 semanas de Agosto em Quarteira - Loulé:



 excelente!


----------



## Thomar (23 Ago 2015 às 21:22)

Chove por Ponte de Sôr!  Bem-vinda!


----------



## Fratel (23 Ago 2015 às 21:36)

Thomar disse:


> Chove por Ponte de Sôr!  Bem-vinda!


A Seca já está a acalmar-se


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

Fratel disse:


> A Seca já está a acalmar-se



lol vou entender como um comentário sarcástico...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2015 às 22:00)

Já chove por aqui também. 17,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2015 às 22:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado mas bastante ventoso.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2015 às 23:55)

Estremoz: chove moderadamente ...


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 07:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: chove moderadamente ...





SpiderVV disse:


> Já chove por aqui também. 17,9ºC.



Mas não foi para todos.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-14#post-503736


----------



## vamm (24 Ago 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia. 

Ontem de manhã em Panóias (Ourique) choveu um pouco, mas no resto do dia esteve sol, embora com bastantes nuvens e um vento desagradável.
Hoje está nublado, em algumas zonas (de Relíquias ao Cercal) apanhei chuva fraca e esta foto foi tirada depois de descer a Serra do Cercal a caminho de Vila Nova de Milfontes. Naquela zona ao centro, dava para ver que estava a chover.
(só é pena ter ficado um pouco escura, mas estava à pressa )


----------



## Rachie (24 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Por Martim Longo choveu esta madrugada mas deve ter sido muito pouco. Neste momento céu completamente nublado. O sensor da estação estaria ao sol se o houvesse e mesmo assim marca menos de 25 graus. O céu ameaça trazer aí mais chuva.
Cheira a terra molhada


----------



## vamm (24 Ago 2015 às 13:36)

Por agora o céu está limpo e há algum vento fraco.

A reportar da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Ago 2015 às 17:48)

Boas,
Ontem á noite choveu, é verdade que não foi muita mas deu para matar saudades dela e com nevoeiro parecia uma noite de outono, já não chovia á quase 2 meses e meio.
Hoje um dia com céu nublado e uma boa temperatura de 22.6.


----------



## vamm (25 Ago 2015 às 14:24)

Céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado e 27ºC. 
Vá, turistas, voltem para a praia que estão perdoados.


----------



## Thomar (25 Ago 2015 às 17:10)

Boa tarde! Dia de verão por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura máxima de +32ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## vamm (26 Ago 2015 às 09:07)

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo, 22ºC e nada de vento. Junto à linha de costa é possível ver que há nevoeiro, mas o pior é o cheiro a couves podres que Sines encaminhou para cá. À pouco passei numa zona em que dava para ver as chaminés a emitir os gases, vem tudo parar cá a estes lados e mais a Sul, péssimo!


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2015 às 10:03)

Está mesmo um deserto por aqui  bom dia!

Quando saí de casa, o tempo estava a abrir, mas aqui pela Ribeira da Azenha está nublado, nem passa sol ainda, mas mesmo assim está quentinho com 23ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (27 Ago 2015 às 22:11)

Em Faro (cidade), máx. do dia de 29,6ºC às 21:18. 

São 22:10 e estão 28,6ºC, está uma bela noite de praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2015 às 22:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com uma pequena subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 25.7ºC

Esta noite, provavelmente já será tropical e talvez até ao final do mês, as noites sejam tropicais. Estava já tão bom, assim vem aí novamente o calor.


----------



## vamm (28 Ago 2015 às 08:00)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, mesmo assim está abafado


----------



## Thomar (28 Ago 2015 às 15:09)

Boa tarde! Por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura actual de +33/33,5ºC, ainda deverá subir mais um grau, 
menos mau é ficar abaixo do previsto pelo IPMA hoje, que é de +36ºC. 
Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## vamm (28 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

Bem, que calor é este? 
Estão 31ºC aqui com vento fraco/nulo. Está alta brasa!

A reportar da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## Thomar (28 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde! Por Ponte de Sôr, temperatura actual de +33/33,5ºC, ainda deverá subir mais um grau,
> menos mau é ficar abaixo do previsto pelo IPMA hoje, que é de +36ºC.
> Vento nulo/fraco.



Falei cedo demais.... Temperatura actual na cidade +35,5ºC/36ºC. 
Com o carro em andamento chega a marcar +37ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
actual: 26.3ºC

Podia ter ocorrido, mais uma tragédia na praia Maria Luísa, em Albufeira, a mesma onde uma derrocada da falésia vitimou 5 pessoas em 2008. A salvação foi que a derrocada ocorreu durante a noite, se fosse durante o dia, o desfecho seria outro diferente. http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/nova_derrocada_na_maria_luisa.html .


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2015 às 10:51)

manhã ventosa, praia estragada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa - 34,4ºC
Beja - 33,5ºC
Amareleja - 36,1ºC
Mértola - 34,1ºC
Moura - 35,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2015 às 13:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 31.9ºC
> mínima: 21.6ºC
> ...



Bem que sorte, incrivel!
Então mas não andavam a fazer a monitorização das arribas em risco de queda? Cheguei a ver algumas reportagens a falar disso...


----------



## nelson972 (29 Ago 2015 às 15:09)

Em viagem pelo Alentejo,  a chegar a campo maior, 37,5°, céu praticamente limpo, sem vento .


----------



## trovoadas (29 Ago 2015 às 16:32)

Dia abafado por Loulé. Pelas 11h estavam 31ºc praticamente sem vento. O céu está com tom amarelado das poeiras. Ontem cheguei ao Algarve por volta das 23h com 25ºc mesmo na região da serra.
Por agora não sei a temperatura mas continua bastante abafado e vento muito fraco.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 18:06)

Nuvens convectivas ao largo da costa sul do Algarve, movimento para norte:







Célula a sueste de Badajoz:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2015 às 18:19)

Os modelos estão amigáveis até para uma noite de trovoada no interior centro, o Harmonie da AEMET mostra alguma actividade elevada aqui... Veremos. Sigo com 34,7ºC e mínima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2015 às 18:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os modelos estão amigáveis até para uma noite de trovoada no interior centro, o Harmonie da AEMET mostra alguma actividade elevada aqui... Veremos. Sigo com 34,7ºC e mínima de 19,7ºC.


Esperemos que sim! entretanto o céu vai ficando muito nublado por cumulus e nuvens altas, ambiente algo abafado


----------



## MikeCT (29 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

Vão caindo umas gotas na cidade de Faro mas nem dá para matar saudades...(tipo 3 gotas por m2)


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

MikeCT disse:


> Vão caindo umas gotas na cidade de Faro mas nem dá para matar saudades...(tipo 3 gotas por m2)



 informação importante. A que horas exactamente?


----------



## MikeCT (29 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

StormRic disse:


> informação importante. A que horas exactamente?




 Agora às 18:40


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

MikeCT disse:


> Agora às 18:40



Mas a mensagem era de há 41 minutos atrás, logo 19:10 (18:10 utc).


----------



## MikeCT (29 Ago 2015 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a mensagem era de há 41 minutos atrás, logo 19:10 (18:10 utc).


 Começou a pingar pelas 18:40, a imagem é das 18:35, mas nem deu para molhar o chão. Disseram-me que pelas 19:10 choveu qualquer coisa em Portimão


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem que sorte, incrivel!
> Então mas não andavam a fazer a monitorização das arribas em risco de queda? Cheguei a ver algumas reportagens a falar disso...



Sim, todos os anos tem havido monitorização das arribas, por parte da APA, mas pode haver relação com as temperaturas altas desde Maio que afectam a região e pode levar a que existem essas derrocadas sem qualquer aviso prévio. Melhor mesmo, é manter a distância de segurança. Para mim, as melhores praias são as Sotavento com dunas, água mais quente e maiores em termos de areal. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e vento de sueste.

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 23.3ºC

Quanto às pingas, tudo o que cair é lama, por isso, prevê-se mais lucro para as lavagens de carros. Desde Abril, a chover lama no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2015 às 20:45)

31,7ºC com intensificação repentina do vento, de Sul, a 39 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 00:02)

27,6ºC e vento fraco. Apenas alguma virga, presumo:


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> 27,6ºC e vento fraco. Apenas alguma virga, presumo:



E tem eco amarelo segundo o único radar que neste momento está a funcionar os máximos de refletividade.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

Estremoz: noite com períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 01:07)

Está a chover por aqui com 27,7ºC. Fraco e pingas grossas.

Edit: Mais moderadamente:


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 04:23)

Formam se células por detrás da serra, em Espanha apenas, claro... 24,3ºC e 49% HR, volta a secura com vento de NE mesmo para matar qualquer possivel célula.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia,
Caíram umas pingas de noite não passou disso, e o carro cheio de lama.
Está bom também para as lavagens dos carros por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia, mais um dia que promete ser mais do mesmo, calor e sol, enfim Agosto foi mais um mês abaixo da média, apenas 0,8mm, que loucura, siga a seca.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2015 às 09:58)

Trovoada em Faro... ainda não chove.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2015 às 10:00)

Começa a chover... vai ser passageiro, apenas 5/8 do céu cobertos centrados a sul.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2015 às 10:10)

Finito... terminou e foi para leste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2015 às 11:47)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias... Por aqui já é a segunda trovoada que passa pela zona esta manha. Acordei cedo para ir surfar, mas com os raios não arrisquei a entrar. Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, e quentes. 
 Vento fraco ora de E ora SE.

Rico acordar!!! Trovoada e ondas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2015 às 12:46)

Por aqui, ainda caiu um valente aguaceiro só para mim.  Registei 1 mm, do aguaceiro forte que durou 3 minutos, depois passou, foi um Agosto com trovoada e há mais de 4 meses que não registava 1 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2015 às 13:45)

e já se ouve


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

Em Esperança,  já se ouvem os trovões e a chuva está iminente. A evolução das células foi muito rápido (menos de uma hora) e está um calor e uma humidade muito significativos...  

Edit: já chove, gotas grossas mas muito poucas... Nem o pó assenta...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 14:07)

Trovoada a intensificar-se, mas com imensas nuvens altas, não deve durar muito. 31,5ºC e 46 km/h de vento.

Edit: Tanto que é uma miniatura de nuvem média que está a causá-la.  Nem está céu negro.


----------



## actioman (30 Ago 2015 às 14:14)

Aqui passou ao lado e escutou-se bem o trovejar! 
Céu carregado a Norte.
Temp: 32,5ºC com 42% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 14:18)

Já começa a abrir o sol. Ouviu se um trovão bem alto, caiu perto, mas mais nada de relevante. 31,7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2015 às 14:28)

Sim nada de muito relevante um trovão um pouco mais alto e algumas pingas grossas, vamos ver se teremos mais alguma coisa


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Sinceramente não sei, há imensas nuvens médias-altas a atrapalhar a convecção, tanto que ela nem é forte, o céu nem negro fica, mas veremos.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 18:15)

Pelo Algarve, o detector de Olhão do IPMA só apanhou isto. Uma descarga de meter respeito mas as outras foram fracas, menos de 20 kAmp.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

Quando uma estação está no local certo à hora certa (Madrid): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  / http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMADRIDP1

Entretanto por aqui vento moderado a forte, e 29,7ºC em descida.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia! Céu escuro a oeste e Noroeste de Ponte de Sôr, ouvi 3 trovões   distantes no espaço de 10 minutos! 
Vamos ver se tenho sorte...


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 10:49)

Mais um trovão, e caiem alguns pingos grossos e um cheiro intenso a terra molhada.

Edit: já não pinga e ouviu-se mais um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 11:03)

Ainda ouvi mais um trovão logo a seguir ao último_ post_. (total = 6 trovões audíveis)
Já pingou fraco por duas vezes mas nem sequer dá para molhar a estrada. 
A célula está a passar a norte de Ponte de Sôr com a orientação SW para NE.
Já deu para "matar" alguma saudade.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2015 às 11:12)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda ouvi mais um trovão logo a seguir ao último_ post_. (total = 6 trovões audíveis)
> Já pingou fraco por duas vezes mas nem sequer dá para molhar a estrada.
> A célula está a passar a norte de Ponte de Sôr com a orientação SW para NE.
> Já deu para "matar" alguma saudade.



o ipma tem muitas descargas junto a Ponte de Sôr


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 11:19)

david 6 disse:


> o ipma tem muitas descargas junto a Ponte de Sôr


Pois tem. Também já vi no site meteotomar as descargas registadas, e as descargas que ouvi aqui na cidade ocorram todas na zona da Bemposta (Abrantes), 
as registadas no concelho de Ponte de Sôr, e mais perto da cidade, não ouvi nenhuma.

EDIT: volta a pingar fraco


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 15:00)

Agora, +29,5ºC, céu muito nublado (mas sem ser ameaçador), muito abafado (a HR deve estar muito elevada), vento fraco ou nulo.
Está desagradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Ago 2015 às 21:08)

Boas,
Choveu no final da madrugada e os aguaceiros chegaram a ser fortes no radar viu-se uns pontos amarelos a passar por aqui, resto do dia com céu nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quando uma estação está no local certo à hora certa (Madrid):



Parece-me ter sido uma _downburst_, tendo em conta o aumento brutal de pressão. Não deve ter sido agradável para quem estava nesse local


----------



## vamm (31 Ago 2015 às 21:37)

Boa noite.

Por cá hoje choveu durante a manhã em algumas zonas, mas esteve abafado na mesma. O céu esteve sempre com bastantes nuvens, algum vento moderado, mas nada de especial.
No sábado, por volta das 20h, vi algumas _mammatus_ e logo depois começou a chover moderadamente, mas foi passageiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC

Hoje, saiu esta notícia, embora não seja alarmante, não se pode deixar de ter em atenção: http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...l-de-virus-do-nilo-no-algarve-1706527?frm=ult


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

Portalegre, V.R.S.António, Estremoz e Portel com alguma precipitação superior a 0,1mm; Zambujeira, Évora e Viana nem isso.
Tudo o resto a zero. O verão continua...

Todos os registos horários dos dois dias nesta mensagem.


----------

